# Any risk exercising before flying?



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi Folks-
I am flying to the UK tomorrow night, and my schedule might permit a ride tomorrow morning. Is there risk in exercising like that before getting on a 7hr flight? I'd like to get 60ish in if I can, but I'd hate to clot up or something in the air! BTW I am 27yo and healthy.


----------



## hontors (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm not certain if exercising prior to flying will increase your risk of DVT or not, but on a flight that long be certain to stay hydrated and get up and walk around as often as possible.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

that flight will put stress on your body so i wouldn't ride as hard as you can before it. I've done races and then done 10+ hour car rides (stop to go to the bathroom, but not much walking other than that) so i don't see any issues unless you get dehydrated or something. Just get up and walk around a bit. I like wearing compression tights during travel too, just seems to keep my legs from getting that heavy and dead feeling.


----------



## mjdwyer23 (Mar 18, 2009)

Cool. I suppose I'll lay off the free booze then.


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

I did a 3 hour ride then flew direct from Vancouver to Sydney (15 hours) and lived to tell the tale. Drink lots, walk around lots, do some stretching, calf raises, squats, etc, etc a few times when you are up. Just go to the back of the plane so you don't look like a complete idiot.


----------



## Sonomasnap (Feb 10, 2010)

Are you flying the plane?


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Think about this.
Guys race Grand Tours...I bet they get a little exercise in those 21 days.
People do 1 day races, marathons..you name it......
Then they get on a plane and go home.
Go ride your bike.


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

mjdwyer23 said:


> Hi Folks-
> I am flying to the UK tomorrow night, and my schedule might permit a ride tomorrow morning. Is there risk in exercising like that before getting on a 7hr flight? I'd like to get 60ish in if I can, but I'd hate to clot up or something in the air! BTW I am 27yo and healthy.



No risk. Done it many times. If possible, try to exercise after landing, too. It helps a ton with jetlag.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Is this question for real?

yeah I guess there's some 'risk' but I'd rank this risk right up there with the risk of eating toast.


----------



## jtrain (Feb 25, 2009)

I was an airline pilot for a while (I'm presently laid off from that job), and I would commonly ride my mountain bike for a few hours, come home, shower, and then jump on my 4.5 hour commute from Salt Lake City to Newark, NJ.

Just because you're stuck in a plane doesn't mean you can't get up and walk around.


----------



## Speedi Pig (Apr 18, 2004)

You might break your chain or a spoke or suffer some other mechanical 30 miles from home and miss your flight.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Hank Stamper said:


> Is this question for real?
> 
> yeah I guess there's some 'risk' but I'd rank this risk right up there with the risk of eating toast.


Recent studies have provenToast has been known to cause death if consumed daily for over 90 years.


----------

